# Python kills child or dumb parent ??



## Smithers (Aug 26, 2009)

Thought's ???? 

Couple charged in toddler's python death


----------



## mungus (Aug 26, 2009)

Easy way to get rid of a unwanted child imo.
Hope I'm totally wrong about my thoughts - just sounds sus.
Cheers,
Aleks.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 26, 2009)

> interviews with family members revealed the snake was not kept in a secure enclosure and repeatedly escaped.


 
Stupid parents. 
2.4m may not be all that big, but it's still big enough to be a danger to toddlers. 
If he had either sold the snake or put it in a secure, escape-proof enclosure, that little girl may still be alive today.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Aug 26, 2009)

Stupid STUPID parents......and completely irresponsible reptile owners. They shouldn't have had either in their care.:evil:
This is exactly the type of sensationalist media reporting that I DO NOT need right now....I'm having enough dramas in my line of work just for having pythons in my house without my superiors and clients reading this.
I might just make myself a cuppa and wait for the inevitable backlash. :cry:


----------



## Tojo (Aug 26, 2009)

Makes you wonder where some peoples heads are at, to look at life so cheaply! Honestly what did they think would happen?!


----------



## Window (Aug 26, 2009)

Is the snake dead in that photo?


----------



## Dragonwolf (Aug 26, 2009)

Tojo said:


> Makes you wonder where some peoples heads are at, to look at life so cheaply! Honestly what did they think would happen?!


 
It's obvious Tojo that they just didn't think ......no concern for the child or the python. BTW my spotted is powering on.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Aug 26, 2009)

I hope it's not dead Window. Travesty of justice for it to pay for the parents idiocy.


----------



## Sonicchaotic (Aug 26, 2009)

Pythons are creatures that strangle their prey in the wild. That being said, there should be no reason that they come with a warning "keep out of reach of childeren".

Pet snakes are one of those creatures that we keep as pets that demand a little respect, similar to certain breeds of dogs. You wouldnt leave an aggressive dog in with a baby, nor allow it access to the room, and if you did then it would be the same story, different animal. At the end of the day pet owners are the ones responsible for their pets actions.


----------



## Window (Aug 26, 2009)

Dragonwolf said:


> I hope it's not dead Window. Travesty of justice for it to pay for the parents idiocy.


Reed my mind but if they did kill it id understand.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 26, 2009)

The snake was alive when it was removed from the house, it was injured in an effort to save the child... so the story goes anyway.... Although it is a burmese, it's far from full grown and no larger then a big carpet, medium scrubby or Olive...


----------



## amy5189 (Aug 26, 2009)

i thought it was suss from day one. but i guess you will never know. some people are just so careless and stupid.

agreed that they should never be allowed to have pets or children again


----------



## Dragonwolf (Aug 26, 2009)

I've just been contemplating the ripple effect.....
That poor little girl would have had grandparents and cousins and friends who are now grieving and understandably feeling anger/hatred for snakes.....this flows outwards as the shock and grief felt in discussion and debate colours peoples perception of who is at fault in this situation. Very sad.


----------



## chilli (Aug 26, 2009)

Tojo said:


> Makes you wonder where some peoples heads are at, to look at life so cheaply! Honestly what did they think would happen?!



i can't find the link but about two years ago someone posted a picture of their toddler locked in a cage with a bhp i think. even though they must have been close by, i think it was stupid, however most people thought it was very funny and those who thought it was irresponsible were flamed as 'fun police'. any possibilty your kids can be harmed by your animals is irresponsible.

i think the 'unique names' thread could use the low-iq trailer trash parents to exemplify some points.


----------



## alison (Aug 26, 2009)

Such a beautiful snake. Although apparently a repeat escapee, so you'd think old mate would take some extra effort to secure the enclosure...common sense really! Such a pointless loss, the loss of a child is horrendous and when it occurs because of something that could have been so easily fixed, makes your blood boil. Im glad he's been charged, too bad the snake got stabbed though, i'm sure there are lots of responsible owners who would give it a good (secure) home and the care it deserves.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Aug 26, 2009)

It is as simple as this. I have 3 snakes (at present... More have to come- I am addicted!!), 1 a BHP that is approx 1.8m long. She is in a secure enclosure until I take her out, and then if I choose to let her loose in my hose everyone is warned and the children are MONITORED AT ALL TIMES. 

There is NO excuse for what happened. A child is dead and the snake injured (if not killed). My 3yr old picks my 1.8m BHP up and moves her around the yard, WHILE I AM BESIDE HIM. People need to remember- snakes are beautiful, but they will never be completely 'tamed' by humans. I feel sorry for the child's extended family, but not the parents... They should never have been allowed the snake OR the child.

With you on the future of the snake Alison... Hopefully it is not destroyed.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Aug 26, 2009)

There is no excuse for such negligence. Burmese are one of the biggest snakes in the world, even though this snake was nowhere near fully grown, a 2.4m snake is still very much capable of inflicting serious damage, though a bite or stragulation, obviously. 

You would have thought that the owners would have known this and would have kept the snake under lock and key to prevent escapes. Especially with a young child around. 

My partner and I keep *all *our reptiles in secure enclosures, be it our pythons, vens, dragons or our croc. We have tried as much as we can to make our enclosures escape proof. 

It just amazes me that people keeping such a large breed of python would not be concerned about how secure its enclosure is and would allow it to continually escape.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Window said:


> Is the snake dead in that photo?


 


Dragonwolf said:


> I hope it's not dead Window. Travesty of justice for it to pay for the parents idiocy.


 


Window said:


> Reed my mind but if they did kill it id understand.


 
Also I'm pretty sure its not dead, in one of the pics they've posted on ninemsn, I'm pretty sure you can see its tongue flicking out.


----------



## hellion (Aug 26, 2009)

umm iv only eva had one snake escape ( i found him in my bed on the electric blanket). and it was my foult. there for i vote dumb owners. its not hard to keep a snake in its enclosure.foolish americans.


----------



## Bugsy (Aug 26, 2009)

I dont think the parents are just stupid, I think they are unwell in some way...For a large snake to repeatedly escape and not do anything about when you have a young child, is more then just stupidity, its sick. They obviously didnt care as much as a parent should for the well being of the child.


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 26, 2009)

I read the first of this story when it happened. The python was killed.


----------



## Koula (Aug 26, 2009)

*-_-*

More reason humanity should require a license to breed. *sigh*

Stuff like this always drags the snake's image through the mud, especially when the media decides to hype it.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 26, 2009)

This claims the snake was killed removing it
And read the last line - you need a license to go fishing but ...
Murder rap for mum of snake victim - mirror.co.uk

And this says the snake survived
Couple arrested after pet python kills daughter - World - NZ Herald News

And this says nothing about the fate of the animal
Parent charged over snake girl - Scotsman.com News


----------



## rash (Aug 26, 2009)

i thought in the first story, they stated that the snake was alive and in the care of an experienced snake keeper. I hope it hasnt been killed since.....
I feel sorry for the snake and the little girl, utter ignorance as to the care of snakes. I cant imagine what the parents are going through in their own minds right now, but they have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## willy (Aug 26, 2009)

pity it didnt strangle him instead . Who out there would consider keeping this snake as a pet knowing that it had killed a todler .....I dont think I could regardless of whos fault it was or how pretty the snake was .


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Aug 27, 2009)

It's a well known fact that Americans are notorious for not securing their snakes and indeed other potentially dangerous creatures properly, if they 'bagged' it and sat it in an aquarium without being secured, wouldn't he just by sheer muscle strength be able to work his way out of the bag? He is a reasonable size snake with a fair amount of strength in that beautiful body. Mt theory is that he wasn't as secure as they figure he was, if at all.
I do hope the snake isn't dead, he did nothing wrong, the child was just 'prey' to him and as such it's not his fault. The responsibility comes down 100% to the oarents and owner to keep them all safe. 
My heart goes out to that poor child for her suffering, but also to the poor animal who now is suffering or dead because of idiots


----------



## soph02 (Aug 27, 2009)

i hope that snake wasnt dead...such a beautiful snake has to pay for the stupidity of the parents!!!!!!!


----------



## Koula (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like this story has been updated: Python that killed 2 year old toddler was kept in an aquariam with a QUILT on top-mother charged.

A gawddamned QUILT. gg.


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 1, 2009)

Dumb parents, as simple as that.


----------

